

HealHoboken - kcodey
http://healhoboken.org/

======
kcodey
Hoboken NJ was one of the hardest hit areas during Hurricane Sandy and needs
help from the HN community. Hoboken has a small, but yet passionate group of
tech entrepreneurs emerging from it's mile square radius and we want to help
our surrounding neighbors get back on their feet. Please help anyway you can.
Heal Hoboken!

~~~
daniloayar
Just featured on nj.com :)
[http://www.nj.com/hobokennow/index.ssf/2012/11/thousands_of_...](http://www.nj.com/hobokennow/index.ssf/2012/11/thousands_of_dollars_being_rai.html)

